# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar!

## Mau_kiko

Përshëndetje për të gjithë anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar! 


Ju uroj t'ia kaloni sa më këndëshëm!

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Pershendes :  landi45, Dar_di, majla, Kaligula, zogu dukagjinas, xerox15, fattlumi, diku_aty, Virna, tetovarja87, Harudi, ganimet, lisa12, marcus1, ÆTIUS, peadix, Soccerboy, Matrix, BoKja-I-VloReS, aelt, juanito02, Brari, FLOWER, fuorisync, FcBrC, ademgashi_dk, the admiral, bamatat, RockStar, Dennisg, The.Crossy, Besoja*

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetjehe nga une...per te gjithe black"swan thnx per p.sh ..p.sh per hapsin e temes...
uroj te kaloni bukur ne vazhdim

----------


## Apollyon

Mirdita, ju pershendes te gjitheve, ne vecanti kto dy vajzat lart.

----------


## RockStar

> *Pershendes :  landi45, Dar_di, majla, Kaligula, zogu dukagjinas, xerox15, fattlumi, diku_aty, Virna, tetovarja87, Harudi, ganimet, lisa12, marcus1, ÆTIUS, peadix, Soccerboy, Matrix, BoKja-I-VloReS, aelt, juanito02, Brari, FLOWER, fuorisync, FcBrC, ademgashi_dk, the admiral, bamatat, RockStar, Dennisg, The.Crossy, Besoja*


Pershendetje edhe per ty black'swan dhe gjithe listes kaloni nje dite te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Urime Ditelindjen anetare te forumit :
 _DIAMANTA1_
Lexuesi 
aristos 
lidhja 
afrimi 
doriana ejlli 
mirfa 
afrim2003 
phiu phiu 
Anasha 
LennyBoy 
erza 
dagoi_hello 
scuter20 
Berati 
xhimi_20 
tekla/mrapsht 
6Deuce 
JonangaTirona 
tekjunkie 
Belina84 
bali8501 
Cobrushja 
babygirl__007 
Il_principe86 
kaltrina19 
xluaneshax 


Ja uroj ditelindjen dhe nje shokut tim : Xhepi

Dhe keta tre  siper :P*

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Edheee Draku-L!Che    :P*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Pershendes Tekanjozen dhe Apollyon sa i du fort te dy  :pa dhembe:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pershendetje per te gjithe juve qe keni shkruajtur me lart.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bombona

nje pershnetje te madhe shkon per gjth forumistat po ne veqanti per shkodranet kudo qe ndodhen,,,,,ju kam ne zemer...

----------


## IL__SANTO

> nje pershnetje te madhe shkon per gjth forumistat po ne veqanti per shkodranet kudo qe ndodhen,,,,,ju kam ne zemer...


Po neve qe sjemi shkodran sna ke ne zemer dmth.    :perqeshje: 

Pershendetje tyja.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bombona

> Po neve qe sjemi shkodran sna ke ne zemer dmth.   
> 
> Pershendetje tyja.


hahaha santo ty te pershendeta me pergjthsin yllo po nese do te pershendes edhe keshu solo... :Lulja3: 
pershendesh il_santon-n

----------


## tetovarja87

> Mirdita, ju pershendes te gjitheve, ne vecanti kto dy vajzat lart.


pershendetje per ju Apollyon...
kalofsh bukur....


p.sh per RockStar,lisa12,sueda,gloreta,toni,etj,etj

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Tonin dhe Bombonen*

----------


## gesti_7

o bonbona po per ne te tjeret ke ndonje cike vend ne zemer??
na bej dhe neve nje vend se patriot me santon jam dhe une.  :perqeshje: 

pershendetje per te gjithe ju qe jeni online tani.

----------


## RockStar

> p.sh per RockStar,lisa12,sueda,gloreta,toni,etj,etj


Tetovare pershendetje edhe per ty dhe keta ce i permende , jeni shume te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> na bej dhe neve nje vend se patriot me santon jam dhe une. 
> 
> pershendetje per te gjithe ju qe jeni online tani.


Te pershendes une ty si patriot qe te kam  :perqeshje: 

Pershendetje dhe per ju qe jeni online tani.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Te pershendes une ty si patriot qe te kam 
> 
> Pershendetje dhe per ju qe jeni online tani.


Pershendes kete katunaren siper meje.    :perqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

> Te pershendes une ty si patriot qe te kam 
> 
> Pershendetje dhe per ju qe jeni online tani.


sa shpejt ti paskan bere letrat ne FR miii.
paska pas mik te forte ai burri yt aty te konsullata.  :perqeshje: 
peshendetje dhe per ty

----------


## milanistja_el

> Pershendes kete katunaren siper meje.


Fshatunaro te pershendes dhe une e shume e te fala fugonit maje Krrabes  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje: 




> sa shpejt ti paskan bere letrat ne FR miii.
> paska pas mik te forte ai burri yt aty te konsullata.
> peshendetje dhe per ty


Perfitova nga ligji i pershpejtimit te procedurave per bashkimin familjar prandaj  :perqeshje: 
Kshu eshte kur lind me jorgan s'ke veshtiresi me burokraci koti LooL

Pershendetje per WALCHIRIA, Apollyon dhe Mau Kiko, kalofshit nje pasdite te kendshme.

----------

